# xorg-server i zależności,

## radek-s

Witam, 

stawiam nowy system z gentoo i moje zdziwnienie jest ogromne - do tej pory instalując np kde-meta, firefox, k3b, itd automatycznie instalował się xorg-server.

Nagle xorg-server przestał być zależnością dla w.w. pakietow...

architektura x86, profil ustawiony na 10.0/desktop/kde

czyżby coś się rozjechało z zaleznościami?

----------

## joi_

zwykłe programy nie potrzebują xservera na tym samym systemie na którym są zainstalowane - za wyświetlanie może przecież odpowiadać xserver na innym komputerze

możesz:

- zalogować się przez ssh (z opcją -X) z komputera z xserverem na swój nowy komputer i uruchomić firefoksa

- na swoim komputerze ustawić zmienną DISPLAY na ip komputera z xserverem, tam odpowiednio ustawić uprawnienia (xhost/xauth) i uruchomić firefoksa

----------

